# Buxton Day 10



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Back to the motel at 8:am, when they told us. Parking lot not flooded now but deep, soft sand all over it. Car slot is filled, 4 feet or better, it would have been buried. Bobcat and backhoe already working on clearing it all. Lots of sand on the deck so waves were breaking over it a lot. Didn't lose any furniture but is has been battered.

Rough, angry seas, current ripping out of the north. Low at 10:10 am, high at 4:07 pm today. No beach to fish from, some folks fishing from under the decks or on stairways coming over what is left of the dunes. Our beach looks great, no sandbags showing in front of us, although there might be a ton out there now.... Neighbors had 6 ounces washing down the beach, I was able to hold with 4 ounces. Fished for an hour, didn't lose bait. Heard rumor that bait was scarse and going to be scarse until it calmed down. No boats going out in this weather and high seas. We have 4 cobs I got Friday, still pretty firm and useable... Good ice and no water is a good thing! As is good bait cooler maintenance... Two bunker we were given yesterday, starting to get soft but parts useable and one bluefish, nice and firm. We must have saved that one from Saturday, the last day we caught fish. Jay went shopping (he is an eating machine!!!) and is going to check on the bait situation.

Seas are calming down as the tide drops. I'm going to try just after low and see if anything is there. Thinking the evening bite might be the first bite though. Forgot to mention the weather! Yesterday sucked. Today windy and chilly, 50 degrees and hard on bare hands. Beautiful sunny skies today! Yesterday all clouds. Supposed to be nice tomorrow and the next few days.

Well, time for a Bloody Mary and to look out the window for a while...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Fished the tides, Jay was out there all day. Squat and plenty of it to go around. He couldn't even lose a whole shrimp. I was holding with 3 ounces in the zone, others were drifting with 6 ounces, tons of current out there. Seas calmed down little by little all day. By evening they are pretty nice, temp seems to have risen also to lower 60's, still sunny, basic sunset. Evening bite was a wash. Water was really dirty to past the second bar. Not as much stuff in the surf, some branches and pieces of garbage, but nothing as heavy as yesterday. Only saw two sets of folks fishing the north side of the jetties so a really quiet day.

Got the car back!!! $300.00. $75 for the "sand rescue" tow and $225 for "Clean sand out of everywhere". He said they started to keep track and write down where they flushed, but the list got really long. I mentioned that it was in a parking lot and they only had to tow it a couple hundred feet to the garage. He said standard fee for any sand rescue, there is a good chance of tearing the vehicle up. I couldn't argue with that. He did say I was on the verge of having a totaled vehicle, luckily the sand and water stopped just short of trashing it.

There was a guy in the shop chatting and commented about the Yaris and all the sand. Something like was I driving in the surf or such. I told him that I was driving to the point and got stuck almost all the way out there. I can't understand how I got stuck, I aired down just like I was told to. I imagine there was some comments about the GD Yankee after I left! LOL!

Fishing was a wash today. Jay did score some fresh mullet at Frank and Fran's. Didn't check any other fishing reports today. Headed to bed and will hit the first light bite tomorrow!!!


----------

